# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Poezi dhe mentalitete

## pelin

Ne lidhje me temen "Vajza prej qelqi" te Skender Rusit dhe arsyetimin 'brilant' te mbylljes se saj :

                 Poezia prandaj eshte,qe,vec te tjerash,te thyeje mentalitete.

                 Nese ka mentalitete qe nuk e pranojne ate poezi (Teper vone) atehere aq me keq per ato mentalitete .
Nuk mund te censurohet nje poezi vertete e bukur per hir te ndonje apo disa mentaliteteve arkaike.Ne djall,pra, 'mentalitetet' !


     Ps -   ne c'paragraf te rregullores se forumit  mbeshtetet veprimi per te mbyllur temen e permendur ?  Mos valle ne shijet e censorit?

----------


## korçar

Poezia kurresesi nuk thyen mentalitete, nuk eshte qellimi i saj. Jane mentalitet, cfaredo lloji qofshin, qe thyen kur ndeshin, sfidojne, poezine. Pse? Sepse poezia i permbahet atij proverbit : "Ti biesh fyellit ne nje vrime." Dhe poezia gjate gjithe jetegjatesise se saj ne nje vrime i ka rene dhe do ti bjere fyellit. 
Shkurt muhabeti nuk hahesh dot me poezine, eshte thike me dy prerese... Poezia eshte vetem per soditur!

P.S. Shpjegonai pak si qe puna e mbylljes.

----------


## kulla

fior, ke kaq kohe qe shkruan poezi e akoma nuk ke mesuar t'i vleresosh. te keshilloj te lexosh loliten e nabakovit. skenderi hallall.

----------


## Liridona

"P.S. Shpjegonai pak si qe puna e mbylljes."???(!!!)

----------


## armandovranari

E lexova dhe une poezine e skenderit. 
Kjo poezi tregon per nje raport idlik (uroj, se ndryshe muhabeti behej teper serioz :buzeqeshje:  ) te autorit me nje vjaze te vogel qe po te gjykosh nga poezia duhet te jete minorene (te pakten me e vogel nga 14 vjec . raport ky i stilit mashkull-femer qe patjeter kalon ne ate te pelqimit seksual. 
Ne poezi nuk ka aspak tregues te ndonje lloj lidhjeje ta zeme shpirterore, miqesore etj. pra ky raport ne thelb ka karakter seksual.
Mentaliteti eshte nje gje e mire. Pse qenkeni te gjithe kunder mentalietit juve vellezer e motra. Pse u dashka thyer e bere cope mentaliteti?
 Lolita e Nabokovit  tij eshte nje liber qe kur im ate e lexoi u tmerrua. Edhe une jam tmerruar kur e kam lexuar. Megjithate bota nuk eshte sic e duam une dhe im ate, por ka plot njerez qe gjejne dicka te bukur ne raportet e pelqimit seksual me nje minorene, raporte te cilat Vladua pa pike turpi u ben piedestal nje liber te tere.Si juve ketu qe thoni se e pelqeni. Por  kjo nuk do te thote qe keta njerez qe pelqejne letersi te tille jane te shendetshem, aspak. 

Mbyllja e asaj teme per mua qe mese normale, jo duke marre parasysh mentalitetin, por duke marre parasysh ligjet baze fiziologjike dhe psikologjike te njeriut.

----------


## edspace

Nuk e kuptoj pse diçka kundra "mentaliteteve" vazhdon të qëndrojë në faqet e forumit. O lëreni temën hapur ose hiqeni fare, mbyllja e saj nuk ka asnjë dobi.

Edhe pse ndalohen komentet, publikimi i poezisë vazhdon të thyejë mentalitetet, apo jo?

----------


## pelin

Teper enigmatike se si ka konkluduar Armandovranari qe 'vajza eshte nje minorene jo me teper se 14 vjec' ?? Vec ne ja paste thene vete autori dhe ne kete rast une terhiqem.

 Por nga vete poezia del ndryshe.Ne strofen e trete thuhet :

                  ke ardhur vone .teper vone.
                  kur dimri krejt me ka pushtuar
                  kur vdekja firmen me kerkon....

 Pra eshte krejt e qarte se ky njeri eshte ne moshe te thyer ( dimri krejt me ka pushtuar) , bile prane vdekjes ( vdekja firmen me kerkon). Sa vjec eshte ? 70 ?( mesatarja e jetegjatesise se burrave ne Shqiperi); apo 60? ta ulim ne 50? Atehere sa duhet te jete vajza e tij? Normalisht 25-20 nese eshte 50 vjec dhe eshte martuar sipas zakonit 25-30 vjec .Sipas poezise,strofa e pare, kaq duhet te jete dhe "vajza"  e poezise. Qe ta kete vajzen jo me shume se 14 vjec i bie qe te jete martuar jo me pare se 36 vjec ose te kete shume vajza dhe vogla te jete 14.Ose qe gruaja nuk i lindte dot dhe pas shume perpjekjesh me ne fund....etj,etj... Dhe keto shifra jane nese pranojme se pragu i vdekjes eshte 50 vjec, se per 60 apo 70 keto perllogaritje marrin sens humori..
  U zgjata pak  po desha te them se ta konsiderosh minorene  'vajzen'  e poezise eshte teper e kerkuar .Dhe nese nuk eshte minorene atehere dhe  konkluzionet  mbeten ne ere .
 Per mendimin tim mesazhi i poezise eshte ne dy strofat e fundit qe nuk ka te beje aspak as me pedofili , as me incest, as me turpe te tjera .

  Megjithate, gjithe sa me lart eshte vetem nje nderhyrje teknike.
Ceshtja eshte se me c'te drejte kerkojne te na tregojne se c'duhet te lexojme, se c'eshte e mire e c'eshte e keqe.

----------


## armandovranari

pelin, duke mos dashur ta shnderroj temen ne debat po sjell vetem keto dy vargje te tijat nga Teper Vone

Ti gjysma-hene je kur zhvishesh
Dhe gjysma tjeter Perendi.

Une e shikoj keshtu: kjo gjysma tjeter perendi, dthm engjellore, hyjnore etj, ne gjuhen e poezise. Pra gjysma tjeter eshte akoma dicka e hyjnore-une e kuptoj feminore.
Mbase mund te jete thjesht prodhim i gabuar  i imagjinates sime, por mesa duket edhe lexuesit e tjere kane perftuar te njejtin imazh, shiko lidhjet qe jane bere me Loliten.
I kerkoj falje autorit per banalizimin qe po i bej me keto analiza, uroj qe te jem keqkuptuar une.

----------


## Sokoli

Dhe mua me ka ardhur jashtezakonisht keq kur eshte mbyllur si teme, aq me teper qe mbyllja nuk ka nuk ka pike logjike. Njerzit do te vazhdojne t'a lexojne. Kjo o eshte kulmi i trashesive ose hipokrizi me brire.

Per mendimin tim debati rreth asaj poezie demton vete poezine me shume se c'do gje tjeter. Nese doni te debatoni, debatoni mbi veprimet, vlerat... por jo te beni perkthime naive te vargjeve te cilat bazohen vec ne imagjinaten qe ka mundur te fitoje secili prej nesh.

*Per mua ajo poezi eshte aq e cilter sa qe t'a quash jashte normave s'tregon gje tjeter vecse pisllekun personal.*

----------


## Fiori

Sa kurioze qe jeni medet! Po te jete puna per llafe e per kundershtime e nxjerrin koken disa ketu, po kur vjen puna per ndonje krijim a ndonje fjale te mire, a ha nuk ju shkon buka ne gryke. 

Ne lidhje me poezine e Rusit, kam marre mesazhe ne privat per heqjen e poezise. Personi ne fjale (autori dmth) ka pas qene drejtor i Pallatit te Kultures Korce, ku shume femije moshat 10-14 vjec vinin studionin (piano kryesisht) gjate muajve te veres. Tani duke qene se asnjeri nga ju nuk ka qene ndonjera nga ato vajzat 10-14 vjece une nuk mund tju shpjegoj juve as mentalitet e as "moralin" e poezise ne fjale. 

Mund te them se njerez te tille ne gjithe boten denohen me heqje lirie, ndersa ne Shqiperi edhe sot e kesaj dite vazhdojne tu ngrejne lapidare, ose me mire ti vendosin drejtora. 

Une nuk e njoh personalisht Skenderin ndaj dhe nuk e hoqa komplet poezine, por per shkak te asaj cfare kam lexuar e degjuar per te nuk mund te lija mesazhe "lavderimi" te vazhdonin ne drejtim te asaj teme. 

Njerzve ju ka ndryshuar jeta (pa dashjen e tyre) per hir te tipave te tille Kulla, mos me trego Loliten.


pelin, ahahah dashke dhe rregullore ne forum ti per keto gjera huh. Shko shiko motren tende te ta duan shoket e babit ne ate menyre dhe pastaj flasim bashke per rregullore. 


Njerez per se prapi.....

----------


## Sokoli

Tani e lexova me vemendje: 
Poezia "vajza prej qelqi" eshte e ndjekur nga poezia "teper vone" dhe ato shkojne bashke mor trima moralisto-sofiste. Meqe xhandarka e taposi temen (gojes s'di t'i veje tape) po detyrohem te shkruaj ketu. Bashkojini temat po deshet apo edhe cojini ne pa-dogane. Autori nuk i ka vene kot njera - pas tjetres e te merresh vec me nje copez e shtremberon komplet gjithcka. 
Poezia "teper vone" eshte teper e cilter dhe e perseris qe t'a gjykosh aq fshatce nuk tregon vec pisllekun personal.
Plus qe shume gjykates ketu mbase as qe nuk e kane idene se cfare mund te kete dashur te shprehe autori.

----------


## Fiori

Tema mbyllet ketu sepse nuk ka cfare te diskutohet me teper. Une nuk kam kohe te lexoj ne forum rregullisht dhe as kete teme nuk e kisha vene re, ne te njejten menyre as tema e Rusit nuk do me kishte rene ne sy nq se nuk do ma kishin kerkuar ta lexoja. Me shume shpjegime nuk po jap se pak me intereson sa ju mbushet mendja disave nese eshte e drejte apo jo.

Te drejta te tilla kerkojauni prinderve ne shtepi!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Po c'krijim i frikshem paska qene ky i Skenderit qe ju paska bere te mbyllni temen?  Pastaj, tere kjo polemike per c'fare?

Ne lidhje me arsyen e mbylljes, me teper se "pisllek personal" do ta kisha quajtur naivitet femijnor...vetem ne "kopshtinshqiptar" u kushtohet rendesi thirrjeve te llojit: "Oh kjo eshte e pamoralshme....lajmeroni policine!" (padogana "me dogane" e verteton me se miri kete fakt!)

Qesharake! Vogelushet do benin mire te rriteshin ca, se per tu pjekur mire nuk do u dilte koha.

----------


## pelin

fiori,

   ti mund te mos marresh pjese ne diskutim por temen s'ke asnje arsye per ta mbyllur pervecse nuk e perballon dot.

   te pakten prit  te te japim nje pergjigje per ato " ahahah"-te dhe "huhuhu"-te qe na ke adresuar.

  se c'thashetheme degjon ti lart e poshte ne nuk dijme gje ; ne lexojme poezine; eja ta komentojme .Eshte e vetmja rruge e ndershme.Une kam kurajo te te them me fal nese e drejta eshte me ty.

----------


## pelin

fiori,

   ti mund te mos marresh pjese ne diskutim por temen s'ke asnje arsye per ta mbyllur pervecse nuk e perballon dot.

   te pakten prit  te te japim nje pergjigje per ato " ahahah"-te dhe "huhuhu"-te qe na ke adresuar.

  se c'thashetheme degjon ti lart e poshte ne nuk dijme gje ; ne lexojme poezine; eja ta komentojme .Eshte e vetmja rruge e ndershme.Une kam kurajo te te them me fal nese e drejta eshte me ty.

----------


## Fiori

Pelin mua me vjen keq sepse ju hidheni drejt ne kercenim kur as nuk e dini cfare ndodh. Dhe eshte e forte se jane te njejtet tipa qe e bejne kete gje vazhdimisht (tani tufes ju shtua dhe cupka te ciles nuk ju qendrua pa thene nje gje, edhe pse Zoti e di cfare donte te thosh e cfare tha).

Une e shpjegova ne pergjigjen e pare. Krijuesin nuk e njoh dhe duke qene se eshte vetem me "fjale nga te tjere", nuk ja hoqa temen, por thjesht e mbylla qe mos kish diskutime mbi te, pikerisht keto diskutime ku ca mendojne se ai ka te drejte e ca jo, sepse perderisa asnjeri nga ne nuk e njeh nuk eshte e drejta jona ta gjykoje.

Nuk jane aq thashetheme perderisa ato me vijne me mesazh ne adresen time. Cdo vizitor qe kerkon dicka jam munduar ti pergjigjem sa me drejtesisht, e me beso te gjitheve u ka ardhur rradha te pyesin nganjehere per ndryshime te vecanta brenda ketij forumi.

Une thashe temen e mbylla sepse nuk kam ndermend te shkruaj me vete ne te, po perderisa te tjere pas meje e paten mundesine e te shkruarit tek kjo teme, tregoi se ju te tjeret mund te vazhdoni te diskutoni mbi kete subjekt sa te doni, une bera ate qe mu duk me e mira dhe nuk e ndryshoj opinionin tani.


Pershendetje!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Nese ti s'me ke kuptuar mua, aq me pak te kam kuptuar une ty!  

Me falni zonjusha administratore, a nuk me thoni se c'fare gjykohet ne kete forum, nje krijim artistik apo jeta private e nje artisti?  Nese eshte kjo e dyta, me c'te drejte behet? Kush jua jep nje pushtet te tille?  

Ca me objektive ne gjykimin e gjerave!

PS.  Nuk pres nga administratoret/moderatoret nje pune perfekte...e kam fort te qarte qe eshte e pamundur.  Megjithate, kritikat jane mese te nevojshme kur behet fjale per mbarevajtjen dhe reputacionin e forumit.

miqesisht,

----------


## Dreri

..............
 Poezite jane te bukura...
Sikur te ishin postuar nga nje anonim..besoj qe asnje diskutim as "mbyllje teme" nuk do ndodhte..(mendimi im ky) 
Tani nese Fiori e sheh te arsyeshme te ndaloje" vazhdimin e  kesaj teme,  ajo diku bazohet keshtu qe  nuk perben shkelje te drejtash  te njeriut.. Por edhe nese ne nuk  shohim te drejte mbylljen e temes dhe kerkojme  qe te mos ndodhi , ketu duhet te kete nje fare sqarimi bindes.  Nese autori eshte gjykuar ose  thjesht akuzuar si "pedofil: nuk besoj qe asnjerit nga ne  nuk do i pelqente te lexonte ndjenjat e nje "pedofili" Uroj te mos jete asgje e sakte.
 Pas te gjithash ne akoma jemi shqiptar.
Me respekt per te gjithe.
                                                                             Dreri
                               Pershedetje Pelin

----------


## Pentesilea

O Fiori

Me bere aq shume kurioze sa e lexova ate temen e Skenderit nga e para. E kisha lexuar njehere, por meazallah se kisha pare ndonje gabim ideologjik. Fale teje kuptova sa i verber behet njeriu kur harron kohen e Qoftelargut.

O Skender

Po ti e ke fajin vete o vella! Ç'e ke ate mbiemer aman? RUSI? Ik o vlla, ndrroje, beje Skender Amerikoni apo Kanadezi, se ku i dihet, mbase te marrin me sy te mire keta te Partise. Amerikoneve u lejohet cdo gje ketu, po RUSEVE kurre. Boll me, na lane mbrapa 1000 vjet

Pelin!

E di vete ti si jane keto punet e moralit: Nje burre rrihte gruan per vdekje cdo dite, ama e shqepte, po te them, kjo e shkreta hic, stoike dhe e bindur deri ne fund te ruante unitetin ne familje. Dhe Bota gezohej
Nje familje tjeter , shume simpatike ne harmoni, sic thote my best freind Wegas, nje dite ndahet. Bota cuditet.... Besoj e kupton tani..

Nje propozim

Meqe ia kena marre doren propozimeve, perfshi ketu dhe ato dashuroret  :shkelje syri: , propozoj: 
-Nje rubrike ketu: Letersi pa mure

Ok, than

Ars, kulle, dita, kolja, skender etjetj takohena atje ke pamuret.... :shkelje syri:

----------


## pelin

Me duket se ka te drejte Cupka, e gjithe kjo histori ngjan si pune kalamajsh dhe s'ja vlen te zgjatemi me.

 Por,...por megjithate :

  Fiori do te kishte te drejte pjeserisht vetem nese autori i poezise do te ishte  gjendur fajtor per c'pandehet  nga nje gjykate. Deri atehere c'thuhet per te nuk mund te quhen vecse  thashetheme sipas mentalitetit  te pranuar ne Shqiperi, jashte saj dhe edhe ne kete forum. Vete Fiori shprehet se "meqe jane fjale nga te tjere" dhe se " nuk jane aq thashetheme meqenese ato vijne me mesazh ne adresen time"...E cfare pastaj? Sikur une psh te dergoja nje mesazh ne adresen tende e te thoja ta zeme se " Ihti nga NY eshte terrorist" ti cfare do beje ? Do prisje flete arrestin ?! 
   Per me teper autori i poezise eshte anetar i ketij forumi dhe eshte me teper se skandal te preket jeta e tij personale.Jo vetem per te por per kedo.Imagjino  sikur te merreshim ketu me jeten tende private si do ndjeheshe.. Prandaj duhen ato "paragrafet e rregullores" (ahahah) qe te na mbrojne te gjitheve nga zelli i tepruar i nepunesit  te devotshem,nga interpretimet personale dhe tekat e atij qe ka ne dore,nga paaftesia apo arroganca etj .Te jesh edhe ti e mbrojtur Fiori dhe te jemi te barabarte dhe te respektuar reciprokisht.. 

  Por ishte fjala per nje poezi, qe per shijen time eshte nga me te bukurat e lexuara ne kete forum.Megjithese e respektoj mjaft pergjigjen e kulturuar te Armandos nuk bie dot dakord me te per interpretimin; per mendimin tim i kendohet pasionit qe pulson atje nen hirin e ftohur,ne nje skaj te zemres deri ne ditet e fundit te jetes.Me te drejte Dreri thote se po te ishte anonime s'do kishte diskutime , pra ne fakt po merremi me autorin dhe jo poezine : 'autori ka bere gabime, i mohohet vepra !'-si qemoti. (Jam teresisht  me ty Pentesilea) .Nuk ka as ligj as moral per kete, ka vetem mentalitete me te cilat une per hesapin tim nuk jam dakord.

  Ju falenderoj me respekt te gjitheve per pjesemarrjen.

ps-tema nuk konsiderohet e mbyllur.

----------

